# MOVED: E-cig vaping when possibly pregnant on the 2WW....



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

This topic has been moved to Giving up Smoking while TTC/Pregnant.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=311261.0


----------

